# Craftsman Bar Clamps



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have a question on the Craftsman 36" Bar Clamps. I am wondering if they are good clamps, for a poor mans budget? I don't have any, so are they ok for rookies? Thanks in advance for any help on this.

Jayson :laughing:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

A clamp is so simple its pretty hard to screw up, so just about any brand will work alright. I'd check and see if you have a harbor freight near you, but if not I've always had good results with craftsman tools so id imagine those clamps would work fine


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

IMO Craftsman tools, including bar clamps, were at one time great quality items at a reasonable price, but like most things in recent years to make more $, the quality has fallen off and manufacturing is now done in foreign countries. If you are buying "new", Craftsman may still offer a limited guarantee on some products. Ask before you buy! Also consider going to a local garage/estate sale, to find others that may have clamps(tools) for sale at low prices. You can never have enough clamps! Be safe.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

In general you cannot go wrong with Craftsman. Great warranty if you ever have a problem. I have personally seen people take back tools that were obviously abused and they were given exchange.

George


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I looked at Harbor Freight Tools online and they have them cheaper than sears. So I will give them a try.


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

I have purchased hf clamps years back and they were poor quality. Cheap clamps always seem to not work when you are involved in a multi-board glue up. Pipe clamps can be a low cost option if you have access to some pipe.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

herrwood said:


> I have purchased hf clamps years back and they were poor quality. Cheap clamps always seem to not work when you are involved in a multi-board glue up. Pipe clamps can be a low cost option if you have access to some pipe.


+100 :thumbsup:

Not all Craftsman stuff has a 'lifetime' warranty anymore for one thing. 

Pipe clamps are stronger than heck and will last a long time (forever) if you buy quality. Also pipes can be bought in some very long lengths for cheap once you already have the actual clamps that fit on them. :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The clamps still have a lifetime warranty. They are better than harbor freight, but not as good as jorgensens


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey, I appreciate it, I will definitely start out with Craftsman, until I can afford the good ones.


ryan50hrl said:


> The clamps still have a lifetime warranty. They are better than harbor freight, but not as good as jorgensens


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

CherryWoodWorker said:


> Hey, I appreciate it, I will definitely start out with Craftsman, until I can afford the good ones.


 
Buy some 'used' Jorgensens and get better clamps for less than that...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

CherryWoodWorker said:


> Hey, I appreciate it, I will definitely start out with Craftsman, until I can afford the good ones.


You can get the jorgs pretty cheap if you watch. Watch menards and Amazon


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

herrwood said:


> I have purchased hf clamps years back and they were poor quality. Cheap clamps always seem to not work when you are involved in a multi-board glue up. Pipe clamps can be a low cost option if you have access to some pipe.


The quick grip bar clamps ive noticed are borderline garbage, and id be iffy on the spring clamps, but the c and f clamps i love. What clamps did you have issues with? I only ask because most clamp designs are so simple theyre hard to screw up


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I use the quick grip clamps for very small things and holding things down. I don't view them as a viable option for larger glueups. You can't good enough pressure as you can with a pipe or parallel jaw type clamp like bessey revo k's.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

gideon said:


> I use the quick grip clamps for very small things and holding things down. I don't view them as a viable option for larger glueups. You can't good enough pressure as you can with a pipe or parallel jaw type clamp like bessey revo k's.


Please remember that you do not need a lot of pressure. Too much pressure and you squeeze out too much glue. Boards that are properly jointed should not need a lot of pressure.

George


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> The quick grip bar clamps ive noticed are borderline garbage, and id be iffy on the spring clamps, but the c and f clamps i love. *What clamps did you have issues with? I only ask because most clamp designs are so simple theyre hard to screw up*


 I gave up on the inexpensive clamps a long time ago. I work alone so need the clamps to work smooth and easy. I mostly use some older quick grip clamps made by vice grip ( not the newer ones made by Irwin) I do like the Irwin Industrial quick grips, and recently picked up some of the Bessey K body revo clamps which can be joined together with increase double the size if needed.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is no greater joy than trying to use cheap clamps that don't really work when you are doing a glue up that needs three hands to begin with and you need another two hands to fight with the clamp. Takes the pleasure out of that great deal you found.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> Please remember that you do not need a lot of pressure. Too much pressure and you squeeze out too much glue. Boards that are properly jointed should not need a lot of pressure.
> 
> George


Well aware of that, just the quick grips apply very little in comparison.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Well if you buy Craftsman tools they may not have the life time warranty, but even if they do I doubt that Sears has much a future, so the warranty would not be worth much anyway. I for one think that they are on the way out. When you think of it, it is really sad. I for one grew up spending a lot of time looking and dreaming of all the tools they offered. Now I don't even look at them.

Paul


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Fastback said:


> Well if you buy Craftsman tools they may not have the life time warranty, but even if they do I doubt that Sears has much a future, so the warranty would not be worth much anyway. I for one think that they are on the way out. When you think of it, it is really sad. I for one grew up spending a lot of time looking and dreaming of all the tools they offered. Now I don't even look at them. Paul


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Well guys, looks like Craftsman is a bust I found these on Craig's List and the guys letting me have them for $3 each. I hope this is a good deal. What is your thoughts.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*clamps*



CherryWoodWorker said:


> Well guys, looks like Craftsman is a bust I found these on Craig's List and the guys letting me have them for $3 each. I hope this is a good deal. What is your thoughts.



Save your money, you are not going to generate much clamping pressure with an eye bolt.

There are a ton of Jorgensen pipe clamps out there that can be had for the asking, come by my shop and you can cart them off for free.

Jack


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

CherryWoodWorker said:


> Hey, I appreciate it, I will definitely start out with Craftsman, until I can afford the good ones.


Bar clamps are pretty much bar clamps. I do not even know what brand(s) I have. Don't think there are any that are particularity good or bad.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Fastback said:


> Well if you buy Craftsman tools they may not have the life time warranty, but even if they do I doubt that Sears has much a future, so the warranty would not be worth much anyway. I for one think that they are on the way out. When you think of it, it is really sad. I for one grew up spending a lot of time looking and dreaming of all the tools they offered. Now I don't even look at them.
> 
> Paul


Even if as a company Sears closes, the Craftsman line will still be maintained by somebody. It is one good profit center for Sears and someone will buy and continue it. So do not worry about warranties.

George


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I do like Craftsman myself, but when I usually have a $100 a month to spend on things I want, and it doesn't go very far. I found these clamps, which I think would be ok for starters. I am getting 6 of them and they look like 36" or 48". I figured not bad for $18 for all of them. I have heard people say Jorgensens clamps are good, but at $40 each, that is out of my budget at the moment. I am just starting out and I am building a workbench when I get the rest of my stuff.


GeorgeC said:


> Even if as a company Sears closes, the Craftsman line will still be maintained by somebody. It is one good profit center for Sears and someone will buy and continue it. So do not worry about warranties.
> 
> George


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> Even if as a company Sears closes, the Craftsman line will still be maintained by somebody. It is one good profit center for Sears and someone will buy and continue it. So do not worry about warranties. George


I think Craftsman has already been sold off from Sears which is why Craftsman is showing up in Ace hardware and probably others. 

What I'm not sure of is the lifetime warranty Sears or Craftsman. If it's Sears than it's a crap shoot.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

unclefester said:


> I think Craftsman has already been sold off from Sears which is why Craftsman is showing up in Ace hardware and probably others.
> 
> What I'm not sure of is the lifetime warranty Sears or Craftsman. If it's Sears than it's a crap shoot.


Craftsman hasn't been sold off quite yet.it's still owned by a sears subsidiary that also owns kenmore


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

CherryWoodWorker said:


> I do like Craftsman myself, but when I usually have a $100 a month to spend on things I want, and it doesn't go very far. I found these clamps, which I think would be ok for starters. I am getting 6 of them and they look like 36" or 48". I figured not bad for $18 for all of them. I have heard people say Jorgensens clamps are good, but at $40 each, that is out of my budget at the moment. I am just starting out and I am building a workbench when I get the rest of my stuff.


I think that you made a good deal. I would have done the same thing.

George


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I appreciate it George, I found someone that has some wood up the road from me for free. So I will see what they have and stock up for future projects. Now I need to save for a Buscuit Joiner. Wife and I are going to get a Kreg Jig for Christmas. Then I can start my workbench this coming spring. The clamps ended up being 40" long and came with a cool story. The man that sold them to me, his dad had made them and he used them for his building projects. I thought it was pretty cool. I was happy with the purchase. I know I will get my money's worth out of them when I build my bench.


GeorgeC said:


> I think that you made a good deal. I would have done the same thing.
> 
> George


----------

